# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Gia Công tấm inox các loại Cắt Laser, Bào ...

## Gia Công Inox Đại Phong

- Tôi đến từ Trung Tâm gia công cơ khí sắt thép inox..vv- công ty TNHH kỹ thuật công nghệ Đại Phong. Chúng tôi gia công cơ khí theo yêu cầu của quý khách hàng phục vụ cho trang trí nội thất , xậy dựng, với đội ngũ kỹ sư có tay nghề chuyên môn cao và thiết bị máy móc hiện đại nhất hiện nay như máy cắt Faber Laser,cắt góc, máy hàn CNC, máy đột, phay, bào rảnh V, chấn, CNC ... máy công nghệ (2012-2015)
Thanh Tùng (Mr Tùng)
Cell phone: 0963 211 621
    ·  Hình ảnh sản phẩm mẫu:

----------

INOXANCINCO

----------


## khachai94

Bạn nào có nhu cầu mua, sử dụng vật tư inox liên hệ báo giá nhé https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MW_Ac1YFI0

----------

